# Budgie Steps off hand as soon as he steps up.



## DocTheParakeet (Jun 18, 2016)

Every time my budgie steps up onto my hand he almost instantly steps back down to his perch, and sometimes (most of the time) he will just run away from my hand, he eats seed and millet out of my hand but he just wants to stay on his perch when he steps up, its getting frustrating I have had for around 5 days.


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Very early days yet.....baby has to absolutely trust you before he will commit to sitting on you! Look at it from his perspective....a perch stays still, a hand moves....hmy:
You are doing the right things, you just have to be patient with him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

It is recommended that you not try to touch your budgie for the first two weeks in order to give it time to settle into its new environment.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

Deborah has given the very best possible advice! Your little girl is still very nervous and unsettled, especially in a new environment. She cannot be expected to take to your hand right away; after all, she barely knows you so far. The steps outlined in the post above may take a while, but it is the best way to build a lasting bond with her that will grow throughout the time you have her! :2thumbs:

Best of luck!


----------



## dEatHmOnkEy (Jun 22, 2016)

I can't say I have much experience, but my budgie was doing the same thing for a while. What I did may not work for you, but I thought I'd share in case it helps. All I did was to start hanging small chunks of millet in her cage so she would understand that outside isn't the only place to get treats. I only give her single loose seeds (usually millet) when she's out. Now, she just wants to come out for head scritches rather than looking for treats. When she's satisfied, she'll either hunt around the carpet for loose seeds or hop back in her cage. Sometimes, she'll just hang out on my hand for a while. I hope this is helpful.


----------

